# This pisses me off



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=9755fdb5-1dfb-4ee9-9bed-00af6acc388c


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

How ridiculous!! The lady in the interview said her goal is basically to force adults to stop smoking. They are going to save us from ourselves whether we want to be saved or not. Just ridiculous ... I wonder if these people listen to themselves. To bad they haven't given crack and meth the same kind of attention.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Last time I checked the USA was still a free country.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I really hate STUPID people!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

zion698 said:


> To bad they haven't given crack and meth the same kind of attention.


Both of those are a much bigger problem - especially with young people (health, crime, etc. issues) than cigar smoking. My response to folks like this... Thanks for saving me from myself. Now get the hell outta public office! You have no business representing my interest as a constituent when you blatantly disregard my position on issues like this. If you spent half the amount of your time focusing on REAL problems that affect a LOT more people like immigration, drugs, alcohol abuse, domestic violence, terrorism, corporate malfeasance, and we'll be much better off. Then again - I guess you haven't figured out a way to tax the bulk of those.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

my father never smoked a single cigarette, drank an ounce of alcohol, ate meat or fish. he passed away last august from cancer. control what is put into the air, water and food before you control what i put into myself mr. government.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Im A Grown Man. I Do Not Need People To Tell Me What To Do. Why Why Why? I Smoke At My House, Outside! Well It Is All Up To The President Now


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

lawdaug_1 said:


> ...Im A Grown Man. I Do Not Need People To Tell Me What To Do...


You said it Brother!


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

I just want to thank this group. Dan and I are passionate about cigars and the rights of cigar smokers to enjoy one of the simple pleasures life offers.

I know over the past month I have been remiss in posting on a regular basis. Between Richmond Avenue Cigar and Robusto's Cigar Lounge, I know I have neglected interacting and responding to members of this group, and for that I truly apologize. 

This group has continued to support both Richmond Avenue Cigar and Robusto's Cigar Lounge.

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

We gotta talk dude! You soooooo express my frustrations. Thank you for being willing to state the EXACT problems B&M's face every day.



Webmeister said:


> Both of those are a much bigger problem - especially with young people (health, crime, etc. issues) than cigar smoking. My response to folks like this... Thanks for saving me from myself. Now get the hell outta public office! You have no business representing my interest as a constituent when you blatantly disregard my position on issues like this. If you spent half the amount of your time focusing on REAL problems that affect a LOT more people like immigration, drugs, alcohol abuse, domestic violence, terrorism, corporate malfeasance, and we'll be much better off. Then again - I guess you haven't figured out a way to tax the bulk of those.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Ha I found that video kinda funny.
It just shows when people aren't educated about something,
they automatically look at it in negative light.
Yeah theres risks to cigars, so? She wants us to have a better "heath"
what about what we eat or drink? More people die every year from having bad 
eating habits leading to, type 2 diabetes, Coronary heart disease,high cholesterol and list goes on and on. That lady probably always stressed out because people aren't doing what she "thinks is right." More people die from stress every year as well.

I think someone needs say/explane the difference between cigars and cigarettes.
So people will understand, and let us live our lives!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Agree with every word everyone here has said... too bad I feel like we are just pounding our heads against a wall nowdays. Peoples ignorance and arrogance are a lethal combination for whoever they deem wrong..


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

People always talk about voting these yahoo's out of office, but I think a concerted "public" effort might demostrate how serious we are - and then follow though with the threat and VOTE. I don't believe politicians will take you seriously unless you are lining their pockets or launching a media campaign against them.


----------

